# Review: Fenix HP05 (Headlamp)



## sandalian (Jan 11, 2014)

For submission in the Reviews forum.

Two weeks ago, Fenix sent me their brand new headlamp for me to review, Fenix HP05. In the same day, my boss asked me to join him hiking a little hill nearby my place. I couldn't refuse his offer and use this headlamp overnight to see its performance. 

It was dark, it was rain. All night long.







Specifications:



Light Size: 54.3mm (Length) x 48.9mm (Width) x 32.9mm (Height)
Battery Box Size: 87.6mm (Length) x 58.5mm (Width) x 33.8mm (Height)
161-gram weight (excluding batteries)
Using 3 X AA batteries

Features, taken from their website:



Uses Cree XP-G (R5) LED and Nichia red light LED, with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
Maximum 350-Lumen output with a throw of 122 meters and 170 hours on low setting
5 Brightness Levels Plus Red Light and SOS (50 Lumens)
Turbo - 350 Lumens
High - 150 Lumens
Mid - 50 Lumens
Low - 4 Lumens
Digitally-regulated output maintains constant brightness
Fast, convenience dual-button switch
Embedded reflective strip to increase your visibility in the wild
Rugged aluminum chassis to shed heat and impact
Quick-change battery system
60-degree tilt mechanism
Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
Made from durable aluminum alloy and performance plastic
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Waterproof to IPX-S Standard


Initial Impression:

I consider this as my first experience with headlamp, so this review will be based on my own preferences. I think I received an early version of this headlamp. It's arrived inside an unlabeled cardboard box along with a manual book. So I can't talk about the packaging.

The light is well made, strong build quality, pretty small, and has a soft head strap for conformity. 

It has 2 button/switch on the top. The left one is used to turn on/off the red light, it's also used to activate SOS mode by press and holding it for 3 seconds. And the right button is used to turn on/off the light as well as for changing modes.


Headlamp Details:

The body is built using rugged aluminum chassis, perfect for distributing heat from LED emitter to the body, as well as protection from any impact. With 60 degree tilt mechanism, I can adjust the beam direction easily.







Battery Box:

The battery compartment/box looked bulky and heavy, but actually it's not. I feel it pretty light and didn't bother me.

With quick-change battery system, opening battery box is very easy. I can do it with just one hand. Fenix claimed that I can change battery without remove this headlamp from my head. I haven't tried yet, but I believe that it can be done after I know how easy it was to open the box.






The label "Fenix" on the box is reflecting lights, makes you visible by people behind you.



Beam shots:

I made 3 series of beam shots with different distance, you will see that beam profile is throw instead of flood.


*100 meters, the church:*






I didn't bring tripod at that time. I just put my camera on top of concrete blocks, that's why it's taken from low angle.


*30 meters, the trees:

*



*

*I think I should find a more open space 


*2 meters, the ground:

*





This is how you will see beam shot while walking and wear this headlamp on your head.


And here's another shot to show its beam profile:







Conclusions:

*Pros:*

Using AA batteries, available almost everywhere on earth.
4 different levels, from 4 lumens to 350 lumens. Suitable for both close range to long range sighting.
Beam profile is throw, no need another flashlight for spotting faraway objects
Red light is pretty bright and very helpful for close range sighting (up to 1 meter).
Reverse polarity protection
Cable is well-sealed. Survived the rain overnight.
*Cons:*

On default position, two buttons are half covered. I must tilt it first to access the buttons.
Throwy beam profile, my sight was kinda limited on close range sighting (1-3 meters).
Battery box is a bit bulky, although it's not heavy at all.
Yet another shot:


----------



## sandalian (Jan 11, 2014)

-- reserved --


----------



## kj2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice to see that Fenix extends their headlamp-section  - and I really like that reflective part on the battery-case.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## uk_caver (Jan 11, 2014)

It's good to see they're doing a 3-cell light.
For NiMH users, that may well be rather kinder to the cells than many 2-cell or 4-cell lights.


----------



## offtrail (Jan 12, 2014)

Sandalian,

Thank you for a very useful, hands-on (I should say ons-head), in-the-field review. 

In the Turbo mode, is there any kind of step-down, other than that due to normal battery drainage? In other words, can you get 350 lumens for an uninterrupted 2hr 35 min? Or, does it shift down to high at some point and you have to click it back up to Turbo?

I hope you've enjoyed your first headlamp experience !!


----------



## sandalian (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Offtrail,

I haven't tried using turbo mode for that long because it's too bright for my eyes to adapt. But in the manual book, said that turbo mode will last for 10 minutes and will be stepped down. 

I will make a test for it and will post here later.


----------



## offtrail (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks!
I'm looking forward to see your results.


----------



## sandalian (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi all.

I've tested twice by turned the light on the turbo mode and left it for 9 minutes (I use alarm) and found that the light is already stepped down when I get back to check it.

I will test again and I'll keep my eyes on it for 10 minutes


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 31, 2014)

I think this will be my next headlamp. Thank.


----------



## Ktraughb (Feb 2, 2014)

Have you tested average duration on high mode? This light gives me hope, though. Medium is very good light!


----------



## tomandjerry00 (Feb 3, 2014)

Great info! This just may be my next lamp.

Thanks!


----------



## Grijon (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for the review!


----------

